# Bad Choice in Fish?



## PuddlePirate (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello! I just started reading these forums and I've gotten alot of great information already, but I had a couple specific questions about my new aquarium set-up. I have a 46 gallon tank (36"x16.5"x20") that I just set up a few weeks ago (still cycling right now), and so far I've put 3 Giant Danios and 3 Cherry Barbs in it. They all are doing great, they look very healthy and are active, but I'm worried now about my danios behavior. The larger one (I'm guessing is the female) seems to enjoy chasing the other fish around anytime they come near the front of the tank. My smaller danio won't come out from behind plants in the back corner now and I've noticed a couple of the barbs have tears in their tail fins. I had a couple of Giant Danios when I was younger and never had a problem between them and my smaller fish, but I've been reading up and many people are saying that they can be aggressive with each other and their tank mates. I havn't decided exactly what other fish I'll be getting yet, but some that I was considering are Endler's Livebearers, Neon Tetras, and some Oto Catfish. 

Would any of those be a bad combination? Are the Danios going to pick on the smaller or slower fish? Would appreciate any advice you may have!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm. Giant danios are big and boisterous fish, so they might be an issue with keeping smaller fish. I've seen them kept with slower moving fish, and they were stressed out by the frenetic actions of the danios. Might want to reconsider that choice.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

And i would recommend adding a few more giant danios. They like to school, and 3 arent really enough to have a proper school


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

As julie said, giant danios are more aggressive than their smaller relatives. They school, and 3 generally isn't enough to establish that. The larger one is simply bossing the others around. He may be an outlier from the group even in a school, behavior-wise, but you wont be able to tell till you put 2 or 3 more in. You may want to consider adding 1 or 2 more cherry barbs. Since they are smaller, the numbers may bring them out more so you can see them. 

As for future stocking, I would stick with the danios and cherries. They are nice color differences, and should be able to manage the two mini-schools within your tank. As for cleaning, I would stay away from oto's. They are small compared to the danio's and don't school. They would be harassed alot. If you are looking for a cleaner, I would suggest a medium-sized pleco. Maybe a bristle-nose or rubber-lip. Both clean really well, but don't grow to crazy sizes.


----------



## PuddlePirate (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice  I was definitely planning to add more Cherry Barbs, I just figure it would be best to wait until my tank is cycled? (Is it OK to have all males?) I will try getting a couple more Danios also...see what effect that has before I consider more fish. I guess that might explain why none of my fish school together much; it's as if they've all picked their own little spots in the tank. 

What might be some small community fish that wouldn't be bothered by the Danios? I don't plan on filling my aquarium to it's max capacity, but I'm thinking another small school or pair would be nice.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Larger varieties of swordtails do not school, and make an interesting addition. Be wary before getting a mating pair, because they mate often, and have tons of kids. While it's great to have them, make sure you can house the little ones (and big ones as they grow up), before you get a mating pair. 

A betta will be a colorful addition.

Also, I would complete the schools first, then determine if there is room for another fish.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

And actually, otos do school if there are enough of them. Uncle Neds Fish Factory has 250 of them in a 29G, and it was amazing to watch them school.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea they will chase your smaller fish and other danios i have 4 of them


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

> I was definitely planning to add more Cherry Barbs, I just figure it would be best to wait until my tank is cycled?


yea it would probably be the best approach


----------



## PuddlePirate (Nov 12, 2008)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> A betta will be a colorful addition.


Really? I'd wanted to get one of these (my boyfriend really likes them), but I thought my tank would be too deep for it at 20 inches. He'd be ok in there?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know how the betta would do with danios, bettas are really slow-moving in comparison. But a deep tank isn't a reason not to keep a betta. The betta will just stay in the upper part. They should have a tall (near the surface) or floating live or fake plant to hide/rest in.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Actually, if the barbs have small tears in their fins, check to see if it's from the danio. If it is, then the betta is not going to work. This would be like taking the red flag away from a bull...and replacing it with a solid red billboard.


----------

